# Stihl saw won't start hot



## SmokinJoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a Stihl TS400 concrete saw that I've been having a problem with lately. It starts fine cold and runs well, but lately it doesn't want to restart after it's been warmed up. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## snowball (May 3, 2005)

SmokinJoe, 
Did you check for spark when the engine died after it was running for awhile? You may have a weak coil Make sure you have a new plug .


----------



## SmokinJoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah, it's got spark, and it never "dies". If I shut it off, say for a refuel, it won't start back up.


----------



## SmokinJoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, I just checked the compression, and I assume 30 PSI is not enough for this thing to run, right?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hehe.... right  From the sounds of it, it was running lean and hot so it wouldn't restart. This can lead to scored piston/cylinder.


----------

